# Can the war against terrorists be won by Satyagraha???



## freakanomics (Sep 11, 2006)

Do u guys think that terrorists can be defeated by Satyagrah?? There have been uncountable wars in the world....would there be any change if we resort to non-violence and use peaceful methods to solve the problem as Gandhiji once said??


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL Nope.
Look what satyagraha did. Two new countries, Pak and Bangladesh were created coz Gandhi wanted non-violence. And as far as I'm concerned, Pakistan is the root cause of all terrorism. And Bangladesh is their partner.
Besides, the UN practices non-violence. What is it able to do to stop wars?
This is just my opinion btw.


----------



## reddick (Sep 14, 2006)

Why did u fget Bhagat Singh,C.S Azad,Rajguru,Sukhdev,Jhansi Ki Rani,Tipu Sultaan etc. who fought n died to keep us alive in free air. War can also be won by battles


----------



## mediator (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats right the actual heroes of Indian Independence were people like Bhagat Singh who created terror in the minds of Britishers and scared the hell outa them. All Gandhiji did was playing politics and Nehru was a pawn for him. He was much poplular then Nehru. If he was so great then why didnt he became the country leader instead of Nehru and telling him what to  do everytime? Because of him many innocent people died. 
On one hand he was trying to tell britishers non-vilently to leave India and on other ruining the lives of innocent people. All britishers needed to do is renew their supplies of bullets to kill the non-violent supporters. No, Sataygraha is stupid and is just another name for politics.

Our real heroes are forgotten by the masses. They are the one who really contributed to Indian Independence. Who wanna live in a country where terror is gaining pace?? and thats what our heroes did creating terror all around Britishers leaving them with no choice. They were doomed to leave the country eventually!

My salute to our real heroes!

Neways for Pakistan....we dont really need to fight them! Their country will dismantle soon according to an American scientist. All we need to do is stenghten our defences and vigility against terrorists!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 14, 2006)

DID THE THREAD ORGINATOR JUST SAW 

LAGE RAHO .............MUNNABHAI...  

this all can happen only in flims dude....in this age.... it cannot happen.......
just u imagine..for matter of example..if today anyone slaps u..r u gona put ur face forward for another one....????
terrorist r going way way beyond that.......so what u feel now ????


----------



## executioner (Sep 14, 2006)

if anyone slaps me for no reason surely i am never gonna slap him
I am gonna kick him*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2006)

where is the POLL we need to see the satyagraha believers!about _Rashtrapitha _i remember the film "he..raam" of Kamal Haasan


----------



## anandk (Sep 14, 2006)

Gandhi-giri wont work...
an eye-for-an-eye policy wont work
BUT
a head-for-an-eye policy will work !!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 14, 2006)

Satyagraha-KMA ...Who the heck can still be a like a gandhi in this century


----------



## nix (Sep 14, 2006)

gandhigiri wont work w/neighbours...what will it work against terrorists


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 18, 2006)

Personally i think Gandhiji was the greatest leader the world ever had. Bhagat Singh no doubt was great but frankly i dont think Britishers were terrorised of him or others. They hanged him when they felt the need. I think Britishers were more Terrorised of Gandhiji because he had world Approval behind him forget our counties. When news of Dadi yatra Speard over , all the people from over the world pressurised Britshers to release him. 
      Gandhiji was so strong that Britishers couldnt even think to hang him like other . This is i think , the real Power.Satyagraha is the form of ultimate truth and truth is the real power. We will great lots of leader in this world but there will  only be one Gandhiji...
       Ok.....now about the question ? Yes ..if it were Afghanistan people fighting taliban.But "NO" if its kashmir terrorists as the enemy is really unkown. And more importantly i think satyagraha works when you dont have the power on things but take the purity of heart route to appease the one in power.  Here we have power in hand .Example...
   A father cannout use satyagraha against his 2 year old Child so that he attends school.
   Stick is the only route here as father holds the power between them for the betterment of child.
  But if the Father is wrong the child can do satyagraha until his father stops Drinking..
   So this is where Satyagraha works


----------



## mediator (Sep 18, 2006)

@Freshseasons.....Bro the topic reads satyagraha against terrorists, ones who are cold blooded murderers and dont think anything save killing. And you are giving example of father and child? There's no comparison of satyagraha against terrorst and satyagraha against father or child!

As for GandhiJi being released, britishers had to do so coz he was the voice of Indian people. He made Indian calm and told them to excercise non-violence. If he had been killed then I think we wud have achieved Independence much earlier.

And dont forget about Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose....who had the Japanses backup behind him. HE had formed the Indian army too! And if I remember correctly the history books then Britishers were afraid of handling another front and that too against a sworn enemy that time. 
I think Japan was part of Triple Axis right? I forgot the group! 

So you see Britishers had no alternative but to leave because of 
1. Growing pressure and fights around their own motherland
2. Growing violence/terror by Indians against them
3.  Fear of japanese coming to India and starting a new battle front.

There may be more but these are the few I can remember right now!

And after achieving victory Indians had to declare independence quickly because they feared Japan might take interest in India after Britishers! 

Gandhiji was just a pawn for Britishers to calm down the Indians who were burning with rage!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 18, 2006)

* Can the war against terrorists be won by Satyagraha???*
personally i think the terror in the world is sponsored by wahhabis
as many in the forums knows.in my home state kerala these ppl(wahaabis) influenced mopla's and formed many charity soceities and political parties like NDF which disguises as parties working for national cause growing terrorism.who the hell is gonna control these shall we put satyagaraha infront of these ppl?


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 18, 2006)

i dnno about this...weather satyagraha and gandhiji can fight terrorism..but all i want to say is LAGEYRAHO MUNNABHAI REALLY TOUCHED MY HEART !!


----------



## blueshift (Sep 18, 2006)

yes definately...
....if this happened 60 years back!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

@ Mediator what are you saying.. "  Gandhiji was a pawn in Britishers Hands"? Are you sure this is even worth duscussing forget fighting...
  I dont like getting personal but buddy you have a huge Imagination.Can any day Give Romila Thapar Run for the money.
  Ok i am not going to contest the point whether gandhiji was pawn under the hands of Britishers or not.The thought is simply beyond me. But i definatly have got this to tell....
   Its very easy to say Britishers Released Gandhi coz he was voice of india. What does one mean by voice of india.Its so easy to say one is voice of india but ever imagined what it must take to be voice of india. It means literally having whole of the nation's support behind one .Did any leader ever have voice of India till now..
      Earlier India was divided into moderates and extremists..Radical elements in society and some usurping here and there. It was Gandhiji who almost brought nation into one Form of leadership. Earlier it was just bits of struggle..infact not really a sense of nationalism for freedom just something indefinate.Congress Would never have got the major stake for demanding had Gandhiji not been there to unite them..
   Jinha and Nehru because of their Stupidity almost had torn apart struggle for freedom ..by making huge gap between congress and muslim league. It was Gandhiji who united them and Make them work for freedom together. 
   Subhash Chandra Bose was definatly difficult fighter for the British but not someone for whom they would let India Go. British infact never were much bothered About Japan coz japan never supported India openly . Moreever After the Hiroshima and Nagasaki Atomic bombing on August 6, 1945 , Japan was done for good.Subhash Chandra Bose did make All India Forward Bloc party but was not much sucessful and he was imprisoned more than 11 times during that period ..later he fled to japan and helped and made Indian National Army, put together from Indian prisoners-of-war and plantation workers from Singapore and other parts of Southeast Asia.He Died later in a Plane Crash( Ok that itself is a debate but upon that later). See he was a Great Person and i really admire him.But Truth demands nothing but hard Truth. And He did help india amongst many factors for Gaining Fredom but was not the factor or the Main Reason India Got Freedom.
      Truth why India Got Freedom:-
1)Quit India Movement in 1942 was a mass protest that broke British for the First time.
2)Government favorable to Indian freedom won the post-war election in England Which heavily favoured India being Independant.
3)Continuosly for 20 years, non-violent protests and marches and strikes by the Indians wore down British resistance to end. Confronted by a man wearing only a plain cloth and accompanied by millions of followers armed not with weapons but love and truth, the British government in 1946 finally decied to let go India.
4)Propably India is the only country where The fight for  freedom had been won without a battle having ever been fought.
        I dont want to fight it really after this nor i have time...you believe whatever you have to...truth will always be there. Peace Mate


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 19, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Thats right the actual heroes of Indian Independence were people like Bhagat Singh who created terror in the minds of Britishers and scared the hell outa them. All Gandhiji did was playing politics and Nehru was a pawn for him. He was much poplular then Nehru. If he was so great then why didnt he became the country leader instead of Nehru and telling him what to do everytime? Because of him many innocent people died.
> On one hand he was trying to tell britishers non-vilently to leave India and on other ruining the lives of innocent people. All britishers needed to do is renew their supplies of bullets to kill the non-violent supporters. No, Sataygraha is stupid and is just another name for politics.


 
have you lost your mind, ganghiji is a national hero, and you call him a politician, how can you be such a ediot, you are one stupid man i have ever heard, mediator kill your self before you say something like that.


and about bhagat singh, you should respect them, no doubt, he is our hero,

and stop comparing heros, Ganghiji is very different from other heros on indian independence, for that matter every hero is different, we can't compair heros.

this comment i read is a bull****, just like the ediot mediator, saying Gandhiji a politician. and nehru is one of the best heros of independence, so stop all this stupid comments.


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

@Freshseasons........I dont wanna fight either bro. All facts u stated I already know them. About britishers scared of japan it understood that i was talking about pre-atomic bombing! About Gandhiji I didnt meant any offence. But yes he was used! 

Tell me urself if u were a britisher interested in greatly in India and there's a group of non-violent people in front of u, who wont even touch u, and ask verbelly to u to leave India. Will u leave India just like that? If there's anyone from the mass who kills ur britisher friend then u'll kill the whole gang of it! But what if the gangs size increases day by day and u feel great sense of insecurity?

How can the britishers leave India just like that? India was called the "Golden bird" in tha past because of greatest reserves of Golds and diamonds found in India! Bitishers had a great interest in India. I'm not imagining things bro. But these kind of facts came across various debates on news channels itself! Why didnt Gandhiji become a leader himself instead of supporting Nehru ji? I didnt mean that he was really a pawn and worked under Britishers. But yes he was being used! And used like a pawn.

Ur right there's no need to fight on this! Its history after all.....the facts might have bent in the due course of time! But I formed mah opinion only after watching debates on various news channels!

Lets come to the main topic! 
What do say now? Is satygraha the answer in today's time when no leader feels guilty of his work or feel sorrow after the death of every jawan on the border or after every terrorist attack, when the reservation is implemented inspite of mass stage protests by the students demolishing the meaning of Democracy and notion of equality to all..........list goes on and on?

@digital_fan....the debate just starte and u started making personal comments already? Wait for 5-6 posts bro and then make as many comments as u want. I wont mind that. I think all u did in ur life is reading history books! Ever watched TV debates, that come on various news channels? Not only I but whole lotta people think he was a politician! If u wanna debate....I'll promise u a debate...Just gimme 1 day to gather all my history lessons back! And I'll prove he was indeed a politician though he did some good work to like unifying India! 
He did good work for India, unified the masses, but Satygraha was no answer and lotta people were killed because of that! And Nehru the greatest leader? Do u know he got India divided to India pakistan? Dont say it was because of that Jinnah. Nehru cud have boycotted his request and we didnt have to see the Kashmir issue now and terrorism all the way!
Let me tell u I used to think like u only untill I started watching these debates on news channels and listening to historians!

Neways if u wanna debate on this then wait till 24th...actually I'm having exams!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @Freshseasons........
> 
> Tell me urself if u were a britisher interested in greatly in India and there's a group of non-violent people in front of u, who wont even touch u, and ask verbelly to u to leave India. Will u leave India just like that? If there's anyone from the mass who kills ur britisher friend then u'll kill the whole gang of it! But what if the gangs size increases day by day and u feel great sense of insecurity?


    I think i would if i were a Britisher ..since the group is not even touching me it will make me think have i gone mad fighting agaisnt people who dont even want to harm me..i will think it over and introspect. Yes i will leave india.
   The question of killing my friend by mob wouldnt have happend if Gandhiji was there . But with People like you who love voilence i wouldnt have left india. Infact i would have gathered more troops and armies ..got best of the weapons and given a fit reply.There is no end to revenge. But with Non voilence and peaceful mob it would have made me think where i have gone wrong.


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why didnt Gandhiji become a leader himself instead of supporting Nehru? I didnt mean that he was really a pawn and worked under Britishers. But yes he was being used! And used like a pawn.


      You said Gandhiji was a Politician and now you said why didint he be leader himself. Doesnt this answers you.Coz the reason is Gandhiji was never a Politician so he never wanted any Seat of power related post. He was a humble man who was at peace with self unlike Other Leaders.And Gandhiji never supported Nehru. Infact for Jinha Gandhiji made Nehru sacrifice most of the things. He even proposed that Jinha be the first Prime Minister of India if Pakistan was not formed.This is not manupulation.Its Self sacrifice and love for the Mother nation Gandhiji had...
    And dont bother with the History books Mate. All are filled with devotion to Gandhiji.LOL ..Best Luck for the Exams


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> I think i would if i were a Britisher ..since the group is not even touching me it will make me think have i gone mad fighting agaisnt people who dont even want to harm me..i will think it over and introspect. Yes i will leave india.


Really? What about the the Indian treasure? Will u be interested in Treasure or People? I think u said this bcoz of ur support to GandhiJi!

See man I'm not saying he did nothing! Yea he did unified India, but coming back to topic the satyagraha was no anwer! Unifiying India and Non-violence struggle are 2 different things!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> The question of killing my friend by mob wouldnt have happend if Gandhiji was there . But with People like you who love voilence i wouldnt have left india. Infact i would have gathered more troops and armies ..got best of the weapons and given a fit reply.There is no end to revenge. But with Non voilence and peaceful mob it would have made me think where i have gone wrong.


Ur getting emotional man! U see I'm talking peacefully right now. I'm not violent at all. But tell me what did India achieve by friendship with Pakisan? AB Vajpayee went to Pakistan to make friends with them and we saw KArgil...list is endless! I'm not saying we shud attack pakistan then! We dont need to. I can talk about why so!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> You said Gandhiji was a Politician and now you said why didint he be leader himself. Doesnt this answers you


Dis is what I'm saying. Did u ever tried to find out why he didnt become a leader himself? He was a politician but not like our modern politicians. God If he were like that then ofcors he wud have become the Indian leader in first place! And gandhiji wasnt killed by britisher also! Do u know who killed Gandhiji?

And for rest of history. I know that! Guess u all are very emotionally attached to gandhiji! So lets call it off. No further arguments about Gandhiji! I also do respect him coz he really unified India and woke them up, did a lot of daring things. But if u read his history and read what historians have to say then I guess I wont have to continue here for 12-13 pages of this thread and u wont be making any personal comments here then.

Most of u only have read he was a hero, I'm not saying he was not! But....Oh forget it! Lets stop talking about him and destroying his soul's peace!

So lets talk about Satyagraha in modern time and let me study for exams guys!
I believe Satyagraha works when there is a misunderstanding and the enemy doesn't have any motive. But for Pakistan,politicans they have motive and Britshers also did. For Pakistan its Kashmir/revenge, politicians its votes, Britshers it was more than that! Do u think Satyagraha will really work against them?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 19, 2006)

He he ,This is turning out to be  one of those posts where " i post the Last wins". I had rather have things depend  on logic and reason.Coz Debates are not like Chess Game where both the opponents start on the same note and pieces and who ever is intelligent wins.Debates require Truth and sustenance for that. Even the weaker ones win over, if his conclusion is true . Which brings us to one thing......i hate to start over again...
  I still cannot believe i m here in flesh and Blood typing my guts out talking to the person who is also in flesh and blood presumly and must also be breathing.....whom some lazy teacher from his school forgot to tell him," GANDHIJI WAS NOT A POLITICIAN." How on this earth where everything is so workable you came to this silly conclusion.Seriously i hate your teacher.
     Anyways i believe you wont end this so soon as must definatly get the time off your studying breaks and thats all it takes to type here..Login and type ones guts out...hha ha ha ..


----------



## mediator (Sep 19, 2006)

@freshseasons......."I post the last wins?"  . Not yet Buddy! Enjoying ma absence as ur win? Huh dood? Ur mistaken! I guess u hate me huh? Thats why u dont want me to study for exams!
Neways the topic of teacher telling me something is irrelevant coz I was too taughtt that he was he hero and all. Yes he was! But ya I say it again he was a politician. Can u name any elected leader atleast Indian who is not a politician in real sense?

Hey man u urself wanted to end the topic on Gandhiji. Now ur provoking me urself? I was starting to gear up, but soon realised that something are better not be talked about. Yes I can continue this thread like my other threads. Want to do that? I hope not! 

Now can u stick to the topic of this thread? or wanna deviate it to "Gandhiji politician or not"?

I saw this post of urs and I thought u must have replied to some of mah Non-Gandhiji points as u and nobody here wanna talk on that(Gandhiji issue). But the only thing I saw is u being overwhelmed with joy because I restrained mahself from talking about his politics!
Well bro backing out from an example because of emotions attached to it is not called "Quit or defeat" but rather called "Sensibility" and then provoking that sensible guy after restraining him on such a topic and thinking of false victory is called "Stupidity". 
U may have noticed in the "Vande mataram thread" that I cud have spoken like hell like I always do.......but I adviced others too not to talk about something with which the emotions of so many Indians is attached with and I made just one point!

Seems u were sooooo overjoyed, but only did what u told " Not to talk about Gandhiji"? Did I do somethng wrong by not saying anything further about him? 

Neways the next time any Tv debate on this topic about Gandhiji comes, then please watch it carefully! It will really lower the false sense of happiness ur experiencing.

By the way I wrote about Satygraha and u as a Britisher! Where is the reply?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I guess u hate me huh? Thats why u dont want me to study for exams!


     Really i dont hate you ! There no partiality. I hate everybody equally. Study for the exams mate..And still whats the point if few nuts on planet feel Gandhiji is a politician. I can't fight all eh! So waste of efforts there.But i didint get that one sentence you said . Gandhiji is a politician in other way.
 I dont understand these sentences. 
  If one Writes" Do the Girl," it Preciously means just that.Not like, ok what i meant was do the girls hair or do her house work. So if you said Gandhiji was a politician he was for you in all the way.
  He he ..i will leave you .dont waste time ..concentrate on exams.May be there you will give reaally good answers! Peace Mate.


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> He he ..i will leave you


Really?....Attitude eh? U dont like peace treaty..do u? Guess ur feeling really high coz I'm not speaking on such topic with which emotions of so many of my brothers,Indians are attached. Neways I really pity people like u who cant speak on real topics like Satyagraha and others and then feel high when nobody else is speaking on some emotionfull/sensitive topic like "Gandiji's one"!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> And still whats the point if few nuts on planet feel Gandhiji is a politician.


YEa thats history now......But similarly I pity the few freaks who dunno the history in detail, dont watch TV debates on such topics and only say what they are taught in classrooms! Its like u know a maths formula and u memorise it, use it extensively but never cared to find how it was derived actually and who derived it!
Never mind most people like u suffer from ignorance on such topic! Its Ok!

So...... are u out of ur false sense of happiness or hauliicinating victory or whateva u might be imagining?? Can we proceed if ur done celebrating ur dream? Are u done boasting about ur arrogance and ignorance? CAn we move on?

Where is the reply on Satygraha and u as britisher? This is the second time I'm asking! Oh forget the exams now....guess I was going soft on u! So do u have the guts to proceed on the topic of this thread? Or u'll boast pathetically in ur next post toooo?

I expect a good loooong post from u now that can entertain me! Lets start!

EPEACE!


----------



## digit_fan (Sep 20, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Neways if u wanna debate on this then wait till 24th...actually I'm having exams!



honestly i don't go to sites that has less traffic than my own site, but digit pulls that's why am here.

then i read such posts like gandhiji is a politician, if he was, he would have been our prime minister, but's he was not.

anyways, read and learn, and this time don't fail in your exam, though this is a nice way to chicken out from the debate, that too after saying gandhiji as a politician.

repeating the previous statement to remove any confusion, real leader, bhagat singh, subhas chandra bose, and all the people who faught for freedom, all are real heros, and yes including all of those as well who did satyagraha, like gandhiji. don't compair our leaders, all are real leaders, learn to respect them.


saying gandhiji a politician when gandhi jayanti is so near, mediator shame on you, you are not good enough to be an indian.

i don't want to make personal comments, but if you don't apologise clearly for your shameful act, you will be considered as a traitor of india.

real leaders, what do you think gandhiji is not a real leader, he is false, unreal, i said you have lost your mind, i was wrong, you can't have a mind!


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

digital_fan said:
			
		

> honestly i don't go to sites that has less traffic than my own site, but digit pulls that's why am here.


Ya like u did a big deed! "Ehsaan kar diya yahan aa ke?"


@digital_fan.......U talk big! I see ur new to the forums huh? But lemme tell u if dont know Indian history well, then u dont have any right to call urself Indian either! I know what I am talking! And chicken out..? Palllleeease! Did I chicken out from this thread and its topic....... boy? Huh others who must be reading mah posts in several debates must be laughing at u right now!

In a debate "China Vs India" if someone says India is better than Pakistan, then do u start fighting on "India Vs Pakistan" debate??

I said he was a politician, I didnt say he was a villain! How do u define a politician?? Please tell me ur definition first and then I'll clear any of ur doubts! I see the only picture of a politician in ur mind is todays politicians like laloo! Boy this is the 21st century....we have sevaral political parties. Time's not the same as it used to be 50 or 60 yrs ago when congress was the sole majority party!

So do u wanna fight on the topic of the thread? or just wanna drop in by occasionally and make personal comments like a stereotypical,uninterested leftist,cpm debater who only speaks whenever he finds the atmosphere appropriate for him?

So how do u find gandhiji's satyagraha effective against Britishers? If u have the GUTS then talk on this. Or open another thread "Gandhiji a politician or not!"!
Neways neither u replied to Nehru's statement I gave nor u replied about the various satyagraha posts I gave! What are u trying to prove kid?

Do u express ur agony in ur classrooms too whenever u find something is not right according to u? 
If u wanna abuse then be my guest, abuse in Hindi that will be more lively! But please talk on the current topic!
U behave like @freshseasons now.......doing all the blablabla instead of making relevant points on the topic of this thread!


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 20, 2006)

@freshseasons & digit_fan:
Get rid of your annoying and stupid ignorance. Do you even know what the
word "politician" stands for? No wonder, you all have been reciting what was
taught in the classes and mentioned in stupid text books.

Gandhi was a politician. He was also responsible for some of the dirty politics
in Congress party, easily comparable to the deeds of modern asshole politicians.
It's no big secret that he favored Nehru over Bose, and even forced Bose to
resign, who was President of the Congress at the time. He coerced other party
members to resign in favor of Nehru & himself, and against Bose so he could be
held responsible for the mass resignations.

Gandhi also provided "moral support" to the British in WWII, even against the
will of most of the Congress party members. He even urged Indian youth to
join British forces to fight for the "Queen".

His methods of truth and non-violence weren't unknown to the mankind, as
Buddha and Christ practised the same well ahead before him. He was merely
following the teachings and preachings of other leaders. But I do respect him
for that. I also like the fact that he remained vegetarian for the rest of his life.

I also accuse him of being overly selfish, and not taking enough care of his wife
and children. He also admired the British superiority over others. Remember,
alternate history is usually ignored by the coming generations, and what remains
is a vague representation of the personna - good or evil.

Overall, I like Gandhi as a person. He achieved some great things, but he had
his share of failings and bad deeds, like any other common man. As a great
leader of our Nation or Rashtrapita, I think he falls a little short of it.


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 20, 2006)

This discussion is going over the line, i think.  And mediator, don't call me as someone looking for an opportunity to stick their nose up bcoz my xams just ended. Well, i am not with any one of u guyz. I started this thread to discuss whether raw force works against terrorists or "satyagraha". And i didn't start this thread to discuss how good Gandhiji was as a politician. 
  Have a debate about THE topic, not "around" the topic.


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

@freakanomics......Chillll man!  When did I quoted u in mah posts? Till now I only replied to @freshreasons and @digital_fan! I never said anything against u or ur posts!



			
				freakanomics said:
			
		

> And mediator, don't call me as someone looking for an opportunity to stick their nose up bcoz my xams just ended.


For the opportunity stuff I said this about @digital_fan. Or are u the same person with different alias??

Neways @digital_fan and @freshreasons.........I guess u wont like what @yamaraja has said! But thats the truth. But thats not the complete truth! Thats why I said to watch TV debates, listen to historians instead of blabbering out what ur history teacher told u or u read in history books!
Its all history! So lets not talk about it...... Ok? Let the "Gandhiji Politican?" debate end here like "Vande mataram" one did  or if u still wanna get enlightened then open another thread!

So please talk about satyagraha and what all I asked u in my previous posts!


----------



## mediator (Sep 22, 2006)

@digital_fan , @freshreasons.....say something kids! Whole more than 1 day has passed  and I see from the status that u come 3-4 times in the forums! 
When I wasnt speaking properly due to exams and going easy on u.....u were boasting...and @freshreasons making comments like "I post the last win" and "I leave u". What a joke!!
Its not even 6-7 pages of this thread and @freshreasons making pathetic comments like that!

Now forget the exams and when I just began gearing up, u chickened out? Why do u guys step in a thread in which u dont have guts to continue? Oh palllleeease entertain me! I expected a good debate from u! where are u guys....I'm missing u!!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 22, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @digital_fan , @freshreasons.....say something kids! Whole more than 1 day has passed  and I see from the status that u come 3-4 times in the forums!
> When I wasnt speaking properly due to exams and going easy on u.....u were boasting...and @freshreasons making comments like "I post the last win" and "I leave u". What a joke!!
> Its not even 6-7 pages of this thread and @freshreasons making pathetic comments like that!
> 
> Now forget the exams and when I just began gearing up, u chickened out? Why do u guys step in a thread in which u dont have guts to continue? Oh palllleeease entertain me! I expected a good debate from u! where are u guys....I'm missing u!!


    Ok Im not going to Flame you! The reason i didint post was i am getting damn bored of fighting you. And i am not going to play " answer mine this and answer mine that" with you.. Somehow it is really difficult for me Gobbling each and every word of your forget answering them.
   And Thanks for missing us! Somehow i cant comment the same. But thanks a ton. I mean Jesus ! Why the hell i'm fighting you! You are a miracle to Male species! For the sentences you type here i can just imagine how much you can talk.Wow next time i have a wife who just wouldnt shutup i know what to do! I will have a friend in you. A Slap from male species to Female. Ok Females Arm your selves , we males have our own Chatter Box.
       And thank God theres Australia India Cricket match Today! Your Last few posts almost made me forget that i too could be Having a Tv at home. (Surprise even my cable shows the TV debates if you thought otherwise)
        Finally ...Thanks for all. You will be a true Friend.


----------



## mandar-seo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, Bollywood again proved its massive people mobilizing power. The surfacing of the question after the release of Munnabhi proved it. When mere movie can provoke many minds question about Satyagrah you can imagine the power of Satyagrah.

In my opinion, the war against terrorism can be won by Satyagrah. And mind me nothing can be as easiest as Satyagraha for this. Who are providing terrorists local logistics? Some **** people living in India (I deliberately called them 'people living in India' because true Indian can't help terrorist in this and yes don't mind for ****. I have put it for my own pleasure as I can't call them with any other good adjective).

If we stop them providing local support to take their task to the end line they can not do anything. And Satyagraha tells the same do not support in bad.

With regards,
Mandar Thosar


----------



## mediator (Sep 22, 2006)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Ok Im not going to Flame you! The reason i didint post was i am getting damn bored of fighting you


Bored of fighting??? What have u done so far that u call its as fighting? U made just one post,the first post with some points and the rest u did was all boasting about ur arrogance,ignorance and ur patheticism.

Fighting??? hahahaha.....What a joke boy!! Not even 2 pages are complete and u call it fighting? and chickening out already?? 
This comment of urs is like a stereotypical loser who dont see anymore points, boasts when someone stops for sensibilty,for the sake of masses and chickens out when the opponent really gears up!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> And i am not going to play " answer mine this and answer mine that" with you.. Somehow it is really difficult for me Gobbling each and every word of your forget answering them.


Why....? Dont u like debating? Why did u entered a debate when ur not thick skinned at all? Neways it a typical nature of softies like u who reflect the nature of CPM leaders who know how to do the blablabla, talk absurd and chicken out when they see that the people are aware of the crap they are blabbering out!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> And Thanks for missing us! Somehow i cant comment the same. But thanks a ton. I mean Jesus ! Why the hell i'm fighting you! You are a miracle to Male species


Well I'm dissappointed with u. Yea I was missing u guys indeed. I thought ur stupid posts will entertain me further. Guess u already are enlightened about ur absurdness and all the crap u posted! And male ....a species?? I heard about human species...but this is ridiculous! Yea I'm from human species, male category.....which species are u from?
There are 2 categories : Male and Female. I think ur from other category i.e Non-male and non-female or what shud I call it virtual female?? Huh..what say?



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> For the sentences you type here i can just imagine how much you can talk.


Thanx for the complement. I can talk a lot! But I dont radiate the absurdity,stupidity,unreasonable ideas like u!




			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Wow next time i have a wife who just wouldnt shutup i know what to do!


Yea I too know what u'll do. First u'll boast about ur ignorance and arrogance,impotence and then when she'll start u'll chicken out. You see I read ur mind! Cool huh? So easy ...everybody can read ur arrogant,insane mind!
I tell u what to do..... Bring her to me we'll chat and may be some other activities and dont u interfere with us then. 

Neways why dont u change ur name from freshseasons to "stalereasons"? That wud suite u perfectly! 




			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> I will have a friend in you


I am happy u realised that. A friend is one who shows ur negetivity and wanna improve u by showing ur arrogance,ignorance so that u get enlightened and the world doesnt mocks on u again!
See I'm ur best friend!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> A Slap from male species to Female. Ok Females Arm your selves , we males have our own Chatter Box.


Thanx for the compliment again! Hahah! No wonder girls dont like ignorant,unsocialising,pervert,introvert,good for nothing chickens like u who dont make sense in any aspect of life and are only good at chickening out!  



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> And thank God theres Australia India Cricket match Today! Your Last few posts almost made me forget that i too could be Having a Tv at home.


U need a glass of water boy! Neways I didnt know u have an "Idiot box" at home! Neways yea I too agree that a Cricket match is best for a slob coz it doesnt requires any thinking/brains to be applied.



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Surprise even my cable shows the TV debates if you thought otherwise)


Nice to hear that. But still u radiate such ignorance? Are u sure u have cable?



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Finally ...Thanks for all. You will be a true Friend.


Ahhh....that was soo touching! Thanx for the compliment again!

But please dont run away in the next debate u encounter with me...Ok? I know u will to confirm ur true nature but its a request dont chicken out! 

Byeeee.....! Happy cricket Watching!


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2006)

the quickest way to end a war is to loose it ....


----------



## arpit_brave (Oct 3, 2006)

*Terrorists can be won by war.*

  That time is over when we have defeated the British by Satyagrah. Today only war is the solution of getting rid of terrorists


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 6, 2006)

Frankly at the grass root level it can by solved by satyagraha.But on day to day basis where there is mass killing of innocent people even Gandhiji said that not replying  voilence with voilence is worse than non-voilence.Just Looking at person commiting murder is worse than being the murderer.  If the other person treats you with great injustice it can be faught with non-voilence to raise his inner con-science ;however if the person on the other side is fighting with raw ferociaty it should be given fitting reply !


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

^^No offence, but I really dont care what GandhiJi said as u now know about his politics as previously discussed ! But I'm glad u understand where the Satyagraha stands useful and where its useless!
Neways I hope u saw the discussion about Gandhiji that was Aired in several news channels on 2nd October and I hope u now know what I meant by saying something shud be not be discussed!!


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 7, 2006)

Added a poll 

I think Satyagraha against terrorists won't work!


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

I totally agree with @Tuxfan. If you do a satyagraha today, the next day will be your
 last day!!! Today the World has changed in many ways, we can't follow Gandhiji in 
 totality. Gandhiji's time was different from ours & Satyagraha worked, since people
 had more faith in Gandhiji. Now, people don't have faith in themselves or others!!!
 They have more faith only in weapons!!! This is the road towards 'self-destruction'.


----------



## Anindya (Oct 7, 2006)

Listen brothers,
                    I think we did not get to the root cause of terrorists and how they are funded. If we can answer these two things, i think we will be able to eliminate terrorists from this world. The root cause of terrorists is AMERICA. It is because they want all the countries of the world to bow infront of them. So they are funding the terrorists and directing them to be present in those countries which are against it. Now U people may ask me then why the same thing is not done in India? It is because India is not against them but again dont support them blindly. In one word NEUTRAL. Now how does America do it? Before 2 weeks when Mush was in America he revealed to the world that he had received thousands of dollars from America to handover suspected terrorists from Pakistan. Now this money is rooted to the terrorists through undisclosed channels or most probably through ISI. I hope many will agree with me.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 8, 2006)

I also voted.
Gandhi was a politician and he played sh**ty politics. I don't care what someone has opinions about how great he was. You can't kill a snake without smashing its head.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

You "agraha" for "satya" in front of terrorists and they are gonna bake your arse with their bullets. 
Have you seen the video in which that 12 year oldy chops off the head of a person!!! Nobody would want to be in the "satyagraha" mode in front of these people.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 27, 2007)

^^ Yes, in 1930s and 40s they had lathis, now the other side has bullets and smoke bombs!!!


----------



## freshseasons (May 2, 2007)

Terrorism: 
   The unlawful use or threatened use of force or violence by a person or an organized group against people or property with the intention of intimidating or coercing societies or governments, often for ideological or political reasons.  
    This is the general Definition.However the Goal of the violence is more important.In determining whether an act is "terrorist" or not, it would be more useful to eliminate subjective evaluations of the goals of the violence and look for the nature of the violence and expected extent of it.
   And can it be Stopped by Satyagarha. No.
   Cause the Extent of Violence cannot be gauged that Terrorists can use against satyagrahis. Eventually they may have to waste their live and the chances of there being any change is doubtful.


----------

